# Can Salmon Oil be refrigerated?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so I am ordering the capsules and vitamin E pills, but until I order, I have the liquid/pump bottle of salmon oil that I add to the dogs raw dinners!

I want to know if it is still OK if refrigerated. Not long term, but Gizmo is going in for heartworm treatment Monday Morning, and they feed basic crap food!!! But they are allowing me to bring her Grain-Free Orijen for breakfast, and even her raw ( which they will keep in fridge) for dinner, but I add hers at night, and would like to know if going ahead and squirting it into prepared raw baggies for just two days worth will be OK?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Liquid Sockeye Salmon Oil - 8 Fluid oz - Vital Choice Wild Seafood & Organics



> *Storage
> *Refrigerate after opening. The Salmon Oil will remain fresh for 90 days after opening the bottle IF the bottle is immediately recapped and refrigerated after each use.
> NOTE: Our Salmon Oil will become cloudy when refrigerated or frozen, but this is no cause for concern. (For more, see "Cloudy Fish Oil Myth", below.)


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks! I actually saw that online, and wasn't sure if that went for all of it, or if there were some with certain preservatives? LOL But I do appreciate that. I will add it to the raw dinner meals before bagging so that she gets everything while she is at her "extended" stay. I am just happy that they will feed her the Raw and her grain free kibble! Had a vet years ago that fed what they had, and that was that.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I use "Sea Pet" and it says to refridgerate too. Better safe than sorry.


----------

